# How long



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just wondered how long after your first hospital appointment you were prescribed clomid? 

I have been referred before, and I am hoping if I get my bloods done from the GP, I can start clomid after my 2nd hospital appointment


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya hun

It depends on the clinic hun, but most will only prescibe clomid once they have done a HSG to check that your tubes are clear. This will be part of the general checks/tests for infertility, like bloods to see if you are ovulating etc

I was prescribed clomid on my 3rd cons appt which was approx 3 months, but my Dr had done all the bloods etc before referal

Loads of   and   for the future 

Xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

like shelley has said it all depends on the clinic + your diagnosis so no one can speculate on a time frame hunny till you know more yourself  

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Vicky,

I had Clomid on my 3rd appt, but it will all depend on clinic and cons

Nikki xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Cheers guys,

I am considering going back to the GP now, and just asking to get back into investigations, but not sure if they will do it


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

I was prescribed it immediately after my lap (literally, I was still in the recovery room  )
Although, I had to wait 18 months from the initial referral from my gp  
My advice is don't delay, go and see your gp today!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello, well I have booked an appointment with my GP for a week on fri, so will let you know how it goes. Hope I don't have to have the same bloods done twice this time, (GP sent me for them, then consultants registrar sent me for the same oens as it had been so long before the GP sorted something last time)


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Has your partner had an SA? It mightbe worthwhile getting him to do this through his GP, this is what we did then at our first appt the cons wrote to his GP for the results

xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yea, he had a SA when we were trying just over a year ago, they may go for a repeat one, but will have to wait and see. I think his bits are ok though, as during the 3 times in the 18 months I did O, I got pregnant one of those times, but it was a chemical sadly


----------



## jennie78 (Dec 5, 2008)

My gp did my bloods, which were fine, then i was referred to hospital.

1st appointment we discussed lifestyle, our medical history.

2nd appointment i was referred for hsg ( which i have 10th feb), and dh referred for his SA. Our consultant has said that when we see him again in march he will probably prescribe clomid then. Depending on the results of hsg and sa i suppose.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for your help, how long since your first GP appointment?


----------



## jennie78 (Dec 5, 2008)

It took about 3 months to get our appontment after being referred.

We had our last appointment in november, and are due back march. But, i guess different hospitals have different waiting times ?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i think 3 months is a standard wait from being reffered to the actual appointment, mine was the same, once we had our 1st appointment things moved pretty quickly  

xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Cheers,when I was referred before, the wait for 1st hospital appt was only 2.5 months, but then we had to wait 5 months after that for our 2nd appt, am hoping to start clomid by sep/oct, so may have some luck


----------



## jennie78 (Dec 5, 2008)

The waiting is the worst part.

Good luck with your treatment.


----------

